# Surftech B1 whitewater SUP is here !



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey folks:

We've got the new Surftech B-1 SUP board here. Amazingly durable, perfect whitewater craft. It's been in short supply, but we got a handful of them by ordering at the outdoor retailer show. Check 'em out: Surftech B-1 Stand Up Paddleboard
cheers,

[email protected]


----------

